# Problems with TV Giant



## simonh1230 (Mar 14, 2008)

i have recently bought TV Giant as i fancied a change from the regular type of games i usually play and this caught my eye. installation was fine and quick. the game then started up, got past all the manufacturer screens and got on to what looked like the loading screen, all five icons would light up to say that this has loaded then it would just shut off and go back to my desktop. 

i am running vista so i thought whether it was that stupid problem where you have to run some programs as administrator, tried this and same thing happened, the weird thing was that no error message popped up detailing what happened, just a dialog box with looking for solution and then the end program screen. i checked in the problems page of control panel and looked at what the problem was. this was what it came up with:

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	TVGiant.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	4614c004
Fault Module Name:	igdumd32.dll
Fault Module Version:	7.14.10.1409
Fault Module Timestamp:	477bc05d
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00029869
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.2
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	deb2
Additional Information 2:	1d2b9196336d469f2a0d72b2f2a88dea
Additional Information 3:	3830
Additional Information 4:	22ceec10480ed8c37191557a99d8db10

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	664697138

i checked other posts with the same problem on igdumd32.dll and i went on the website stated and then just got lost..... can someone dumb it down for me please, i am just confused??


----------



## simonh1230 (Mar 14, 2008)

any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## simonh1230 (Mar 14, 2008)

will no one help?


----------



## mchlschf (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, 

I have recently purchased the game and i am running vista also and having the exact same problem, I decided to reset my laptop to factory settings adn then reinstalled the game. This didnt completey fix the problem as i was able to play the game but the video clips were not working properly and the grapics were not displaying correctly. A colleague at work suggested i update my grapics drivers which i have done this evening but now i am back to square one!!! where it loads up the game i get the 5 loading boxes then the game closes and i get the" checking for online soloution" box 

I need help aswell


----------



## simonh1230 (Mar 14, 2008)

that is my exact problem!! i have the most recent upgrade for my graphics driver and even upgraded the graphics accelerator to no avail and i am running out of options. i think this is stupid as even though i have all the recommended specs (and more) because i have vista, microsoft have let us down again with a good-for-nothing windows with too much security and too little compatibility. i really wish i could go back to XP where stuff actually worked for a change!

i even tried the compatibility mode but guess what..... that didnt work either!! i guess we are just destined to just not play this game. the only advise i have is that if the game doesnt state vista compatible on the box, 90% of the time it will not work!! shame because i was looking forward to playing it!!

NOTE FOR MICROSOFT....YOU MUST BE ABLE TO GET AN OPERATING SYSTEM RIGHT AT LEAST ONCE?!?!?!?


----------



## Matt_2k34 (May 4, 2008)

Post removed by Administrator


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Matt,

Seems you didn't read the rules. We do not assist here with any illegal files, including NO CD files.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Matt, I've removed both of your posts. Regardless what you think, that isn't what matters. Our rules matter. Period, end of statement. I'd suggest you review them prior to posting again.


----------



## Matt_2k34 (May 4, 2008)

apologies for trying to be helpful.

Seriously if you google the issue you wont be able to find a fix in easily the top 4 pages.

yours is the first link - hence me posting. nevermind - i shall not bother in future

doesnt matter how you look at it, the method used is a fix for an unsupported game, fact.

and without trying to sound sarcastic (unlike yourself AcaCandy) you might want to link to your 'rules' a bit better, e.g. first button in your quicklinks tab.  can be awkward to find if you come in from google.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's an unsupported game in a new operating system for a reason 

Thank you for not bothering in the future.


----------



## Matt_2k34 (May 4, 2008)

mainly because:

you only have to read you two guys comments to see what i put in my original post.

and its unsupported because its built in an old developer environment, the environment has been updated - the game hasnt.

its not really rocket science is it.



> Thank you for not bothering in the future.


my pleasure


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Matt_2k34 said:


> and without trying to sound sarcastic (unlike yourself AcaCandy) you might want to link to your 'rules' a bit better, e.g. first button in your quicklinks tab.  can be awkward to find if you come in from google.


I missed this edit. When you chose to join our community, that was where you were to have read the rules, BEFORE your first post. Coming from a google search has NO BEARING on anything else, other than your lack of regard for reading the rules and abiding by them.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In any event, it's time to close this thread.


----------

